# Big Fella



## 343 Bull (Oct 20, 2013)

Wish I had a tag for this fella.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice , solid bull right there....:!:...

Bet he will score about 343........8)...;-)...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Dandy! 

Thx for sharing the pics.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice Wasatch Bull


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

That has to be one of those Beaver West bulls nobody talks about!  

Thanks for sharing! Great pics!


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

Sweet bull man!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Datsagoodun.

Just remember to hold a little high.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

beautiful bull, thanks for sharing.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Is it just me or is that 2 different bulls? First 2 pics same bull, the last 3 pics different bull? Or is it just the angles thats throwing me.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah those are 2 different bulls.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

great bull. That would be a shooter bull by my standards. Looks solid.


----------

